# Story Hour Authors - What is the average length of your updates?



## BLACKDIRGE (Jun 19, 2004)

Just curious. 

On both of my story hours I always seem to be between 3000 and 3500 words.

Dirge


----------



## Capellan (Jun 19, 2004)

I generally write 600-1000 word updates.  In theory, this better allows me to keep up regular updates to four story hours.

In theory


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 20, 2004)

I find it typically takes two long updates or three moderately long ones to do one session of my game.

Moderate one are usually 8 pages in word.  The long ones are like 14 pages.  I rarely do shorter than 6 to 8 pages worth.


----------



## ltclnlbrain (Jun 20, 2004)

My updates are usually about 2300 words or so, give or take a few hundred. Sometimes they are longer or shorter, depending on my mood at the time or how long it's been since the last update.


----------



## megamania (Jun 20, 2004)

I type 3/4 to 3 pages at a time to enter as a Story Hour.  I am for 1 1/2  pages but the action sometimes calls for more.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 20, 2004)

roughly 1,300 words per update, amounting to about 6,000-7,000 words per 5-hour game session.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Jun 20, 2004)

Four to eight pages per update in word... usually between six and eight.


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 20, 2004)

Mine are usually 1000-2000 words; maybe 20% of them go up to around 3k.


----------

